

Top 10 Application-Design Mistakes - unfoldedorigami
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/application-mistakes.html

======
wastedbrains
I think developers often make mistakes on 4 and 5. I know we don't give enough
feedback on our site right now, and many times it isn't noticeable enough.

Then number 6 happens almost every time I call on any of my accounts and it is
really annoying. Over the phone punch in your whole account number and phone
number, then the second you have a representative they immediately ask for
your phone number and account number... Which I just gave the system 30
seconds ago. That has annoyed me for years.

I don't think all of these are huge problems all the time, but some reasonable
good points are made.

------
ctingom
BORING.

~~~
ardit33
digg called, it wants its comment back.

If you have nothing more interesting to say yourself, then please just don't.

~~~
ctingom
I'll jump. The reason I don't like Jakob Nielsen is because I don't think you
can be a great usability expert without being a part of the solution - read,
he's not a designer or developer.

Read this article to learn all kinds of facts about Jakob Nielsen:
[http://experiencedynamics.blogs.com/site_search_usability/20...](http://experiencedynamics.blogs.com/site_search_usability/2004/04/how_usable_is_j.html)

~~~
BristolStoolMan
He's got some valid points, though.

